# Defekte Sektoren - was nun?



## STSLeon (19. November 2010)

Hallo, 

da Festplatten nicht mein Spezialgebiet sind bräuchte ich mal Hilfe.

Vorgeschichte: Ein Freund hat sich über den Verlust mehrerer Ordner beklagt, da habe ich ihm geraten die Festplatte mit HD-Tune auf defekte Sektoren zu überprüfen und anscheinend sind auch einige aufgetaucht. Da ich aber damit keine Erfahrung habe, wollte ich um Rat fragen.
Es handelt sich um eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500GB

1) Wie kann ich den "Ort" der defekten Sektoren bestimmen? Wenn HD Tune am Ende mehrere defekte Sektoren findet, kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass diese auch am "hinteren Ende" der Festplatte sind? Bei einer 500 GB Festplatte dann beispielsweise im Bereich von 450 GB bis 500 GB, oder prüft HD-Tune die Platte willkürlich.

2) Kann man defekte Sektoren reparieren oder sperren? Kann ich den defekten Sektor gezielt sperren, damit Windows diesen nicht benutzen kann oder muss ich einen Bereich sperren. Oder hilft es nur noch eine kleine Partition zu erstellen und diese unsichtbar zu machen. Da es sich um Hardwaredefekt handelt, dürfte eine Reparatur ja ausgeschlossen sein. 

3) Deuten defekte Sektoren auf baldiges Plattensterben hin oder sind die vorhanden wie Pixelfehler bei TFTs, also unerwünscht aber meistens harmlos. 

Über ein paar brauchbare Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen 

MfG

STSLeon


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. November 2010)

Also ja HD Tune testen von Innen nach ausen, das siehst du auch an der Benchmarktkurve. Defektesektoren sind immer übel und man kann der Platte nicht mehr vertrauen. Da HDD's sowieso nicht mehr viel kosten ist es  besser sich eine neue zu holen. Man könnte die Sektoren ausgrenzen aber mach das nicht die Platte ist nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig.


----------



## kress (19. November 2010)

HD Tune misst doch von außen nach innen oder?

Beim Benchmark wird die Transferrate ja immer weniger, da von außen nach innen immer weniger Strecke pro Umdrehung zurückgelegt wird.


----------



## TerrorPuschel (19. November 2010)

Hallo STSLeon,

zu 1: Ist nicht immer einfach, versuch es mal mit dem HDD-Diagnose-Tool von Samsung. Wenn du Glück hast kann diese Tool vielleicht die defekten Sektoren wiederherstellen <- *ist aber meist unwahrscheinlich*

zu 2: Würde ich nicht machen.

zu 3: Festplatten mit defekten Sektoren würde ich nicht mehr einsetzen, da jeder zeit zu Datenverlust (Teile einer Datei werden zerstört) oder einem Komplettausfall der Festplatte führen können.

Also sichere die wichtigsten Daten auf der Festplatte auf eine andere nicht defekte und schmeiße dann die HDD mit den defekten Sektoren in den Müll.


----------



## jumperm (19. November 2010)

Hi,
ich hatte das selbe Problem http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/125845-defekte-lbas.html
Nach der empfohlenen Low Levelformatierung waren die Defekten Sektoren (LBAs) weg. Hinzu kommt jedoch, dass ich mit HDTune die SMART Werte ausgelesen habe und dort viele "Wiederzugewisene Sektoren" habe. Dies lässt auf einen Oberflächendefekt der HDD schließen. Mein Vertrauen in die Platte ist leider auch dahin. Wenn ich meinen Monitor Repariert zurück habe und zufrienden bin mit dem Support von Samsung werde ich mich mit der Platte an selbigen wenden und versuchen eine neue zu bekommen.


----------



## STSLeon (19. November 2010)

Zwischenfazit:

über eine Low-Level Formatierung könnte es möglich sein die defekten Sektoren wiederherzustellen, allerdings ist kein Erfolg garantiert und die Platte ohnehin am sterben oder zumindest unzuverlässig.

Dann wird es wohl auf eine neue rauslaufen


----------



## jumperm (19. November 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Zwischenfazit:
> 
> über eine Low-Level Formatierung könnte es möglich sein die defekten Sektoren wiederherzustellen, allerdings ist kein Erfolg garantiert und die Platte ohnehin am sterben oder zumindest unzuverlässig.
> 
> Dann wird es wohl auf eine neue rauslaufen


Wahre Worte! Vor ein paar Tagen habe hatte ich noch 98 "Reallocated Sector Count". Heute hatte ich wieder 2 weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss wohl den Support jetzt schon kontaktieren, bevor sie komplett das Zeitliche segnet 

@TE: Defekt melden, solange sie noch Garantie hat. Neben bei, meine ist gerade mal ein Jahr alt.... Echt ein Armutszeugnis. Mal sehen, ob die nächste wieder eine Samsung wird.


----------



## vad4r (19. November 2010)

Ersatzplatte besorgen und die Defekte in die RMA schicken, nichts ist ärgerlicher als Daten aufgrund einer kaputten HD zu verlieren....


----------



## jumperm (20. November 2010)

SoenniTDI schrieb:


> Ersatzplatte besorgen und die Defekte in die RMA schicken, nichts ist ärgerlicher als Daten aufgrund einer kaputten HD zu verlieren....


Zum glück hab ich noch ne alte SP2504C die unbeirrt ihren dienst als Win7 Laufwerk verrichtet. Daher muss ich nur ein Backup der HD502HJ machen.


----------

